# Zugriff auf NC-&PLC-Variable per C++/DDE



## Ulrich (21 Mai 2008)

Guten Tag,

bei der Siemens 840d Solution Line können NC-&PLC Variablen im NCDDE Server über den Sinumerik OPC-Server oder über ein DDE-fähiges Visual Basic Label (bzw. ohne Grafikelemente) zugegriffen werden.

Mit OPC ist es möglich, von einem Fremd-PC auf eine über Ethernet verbundene Steuerung zuzugreifen, ohne das Siemens-Entwicklungspaket zu installieren. Dafür kann es bei einer Verbindung über das Netz allerdings zu einer aufwändigeren Konfiguration der notwendigen DCOM-Rechte an der Steuerung und am Remote-PC kommen. Für eine Einzelplatz Anwendung, um die es mit geht, ist der Weg über DDE sicherlich einfacher. 

Meine Frage: Hat jemand bereits bzgl. Zugriff per DDE/C++ Erfahrungen gesammlt? (Visual C++ Programm, welches die Daten auf der Steuerung sammelt und einen Socket-Server aufbaut, über den die Daten für einen ebenfalls selbst geschriebenen Socket-Client von einem Remote-PC abfragbar sind.)

Schöne Grüße


----------

